# police clearance certificate from india



## rmgpl (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all,
does any body know the content of the police clearance certificate that you receive from india?will it also have your spouse's name mentioned in it?
plz reply
thanx
rmgpl


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
On your passport, you get a stamp from the passport office that your PCC is clear and good to go...
Every individual passport have to do this stamp...so in your case, on your passport, its for you and so is the case on your wife's passport...

Hope it helps!



rmgpl said:


> hi all,
> does any body know the content of the police clearance certificate that you receive from india?will it also have your spouse's name mentioned in it?
> plz reply
> thanx
> rmgpl


----------



## Rns (Nov 27, 2015)

*Police clearance time*

How long does it take to get a police clearance from India in Australia? Anyone has any experience ? As it requires passport and I am traveling overseas in 40 days ?thanks for reply


----------

